# Replacing Rainbird 5000s with MP Rotator or RVANS - HOW?



## ministerman (Jun 9, 2021)

So I have a yard full of Rainbird 5000s. I really would like to replace them with either the MPs or the RVANS.

A few questions:

1. Is this a stupid idea? Or a good one? My yard is about 5000 sq feet, 5 zones, but one of the zones is completely misters for flower beds. The farthest any of the 5000s spray is about 25 feet.

2. What would I need to do to replace? Would I need new bases? I'm assuming so. What would I need if I went with Rainbirds? Hunters?

3. I thought about just replacing a zone at a time, to save on costs. Would that be okay?

I want to do this myself, because last year was my first year in the house and I had a sprinkler crew come out to adjust all my sprinkler heads and replace about 4 that weren't working, and I ended up spending close to $500. I think I can do this myself.

For what it's worth - clay soil in North Alabama with Hybrid bermuda.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Good idea or not depends. As for replacing them, you will need to switch from a 3/4 (5000s) to 1/2 inch (spray body) input and change out the 5000s for a spray body with MP or RVAN nozzles. If you do a whole zone at one time, it should be fine to not do all the zones at the same time.


----------



## BadDogPSD (Jul 9, 2020)

Why do you want to switch? The 5000's are good sprinklers... what are they not doing that needs addressed?


----------

